# Ireland 2021



## turkel (Sep 2, 2020)

I just found out there is a family reunion scheduled next October in Ireland. I am so excited to go!

The reunion is only 3 days but we will make an extended trip of it.

Any suggestions ? Timeshares? We are a blank slate and would appreciate any input.


----------



## nerodog (Sep 2, 2020)

Perhaps move your  thread to Europe  ? 

I've stayed in real cute bed and breakfast and also have a fave hotel which is a remodeled  schoolhouse in Dublin.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 2, 2020)

Where in Ireland is the Family Reunion? Checkout self-catering cottages. There is an Ireland National Web Site.


----------



## silentg (Sep 2, 2020)

Fitzpatrick’s  Castle is a wonderful place. We have a timeshare there .








						Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes classified listings | timeshare users group
					

Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes Timeshare Resort in dublin, killiney county User rating 8.75 with 13 reviews




					tug2.com


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 2, 2020)

silentg said:


> Fitzpatrick’s  Castle is a wonderful place. We have a timeshare there .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We stayed there several years ago and had a good time. The actual timeshare is next to the Castle and looks like an apartment building. It is a short trip to down town Dublin by rail. Walking to the rail station is no problem as it is all down hill. The trip back in the evening carrying any purchases was a different story. When we went to the Sunday Brunch/Buffet we were the first to arrive. The Chef took us around and explained each dish. In our seven days we probably spent 3 days in Dublin, drove to Evoka and Waterford (same day), toured Wicklow, and the rest of our time was in Dalkey.

We also spent a week in Portmagee on the western tip of the Ring of Kerry in a self catering cottage.


----------



## turkel (Sep 3, 2020)

The gathering is in Enniscrone, Co Sligo. Not sure where that is but I will find out.

 I have heard of Fitzpatrick Castle and would love to stay there. We will make it an extended trip so multiple locations is fine with us. Good news bad news the get together is late Sept/Early Oct so not high season.


----------



## silentg (Sep 3, 2020)

Have a nice time, we love it in Ireland


----------



## drcky (Oct 11, 2020)

silentg said:


> Fitzpatrick’s  Castle is a wonderful place. We have a timeshare there .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comment deleted. Soliciting an exchange amounts to advertising, which is not allowed in discussion forums. A private message would be better.


----------



## silentg (Oct 12, 2020)

drcky said:


> Comment deleted. Soliciting an exchange amounts to advertising, which is not allowed in discussion forums. A private message would be better.


Ok drcky pm me your message


----------



## drcky (Oct 12, 2020)

silentg said:


> Ok drcky pm me your message


How do I PM?


----------



## turkel (Oct 13, 2020)

Hit the users name and then hit the button that says start a conversation.


----------



## TTSDavid (Oct 13, 2020)

turkel said:


> I just found out there is a family reunion scheduled next October in Ireland. I am so excited to go!
> 
> The reunion is only 3 days but we will make an extended trip of it.
> 
> Any suggestions ? Timeshares? We are a blank slate and would appreciate any input.


Have you been in other European countries? Since you will be in Ireland, I think the best option would be to visit some countries of Europe. For example, Spain, Italy, and France would be a good "complement " to the trip.


----------



## turkel (Oct 14, 2020)

Our original retirement plan was to move to Ireland for a year and travel throughout Europe. Plans change. Europe will have to wait. A month exploring Ireland and then a clan gathering is the current plan.

We prefer a leisurely exploration vs a go go every minute planned trip.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 14, 2020)

turkel said:


> Our original retirement plan was to move to Ireland for a year and travel throughout Europe. Plans change. Europe will have to wait. A month exploring Ireland and then a clan gathering is the current plan.
> 
> We prefer a leisurely exploration vs a go go every minute planned trip.



That was our plan too except in Italy.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 16, 2020)

turkel said:


> I just found out there is a family reunion scheduled next October in Ireland. I am so excited to go!
> 
> The reunion is only 3 days but we will make an extended trip of it.
> 
> Any suggestions ? Timeshares? We are a blank slate and would appreciate any input.


We really enjoyed Galway.


----------



## klpca (Oct 16, 2020)

turkel said:


> Our original retirement plan was to move to Ireland for a year and travel throughout Europe. Plans change. Europe will have to wait. A month exploring Ireland and then a clan gathering is the current plan.
> 
> We prefer a leisurely exploration vs a go go every minute planned trip.


How do you get to stay for a full year? I thought that EU tourist visas were limited to 90 days.


----------



## turkel (Oct 18, 2020)

klpca said:


> How do you get to stay for a full year? I thought that EU tourist visas were limited to 90 days.


Yes. 90 days before you have to leave but then you can reenter after a short time. Our plan was always to travel around Europe with Ireland as the base.

Tried to convince my mom to get dual citizenship but she wasn’t interested.


----------



## klpca (Oct 18, 2020)

turkel said:


> Yes. 90 days before you have to leave but then you can reenter after a short time. Our plan was always to travel around Europe with Ireland as the base.
> 
> Tried to convince my mom to get dual citizenship but she wasn’t interested.


Thanks. I was hoping that I had missed something.


----------



## nerodog (Oct 19, 2020)

klpca said:


> Thanks. I was hoping that I had missed something.


You would need to apply for a temporary residency through the Irish Embassy.


----------

